# Chasing the Dragon Hillclimb - Motorsport Photography



## midgeman (Apr 1, 2014)

A couple weekends ago I covered the Chasing the Dragon Hillclimb event held in the North Carolina Appalachians. Sanctioned by the SCCA, it takes place on a 2.2 mile, 1,200 ft climb up a public (temporarily closed) mountain road. C&C always welcome. You can read my wrap-up article here: Chasing the Dragon Hillclimb VI - AForwardMotion

It was also my first time shooting on a borrowed 5d body... ugh, the want is strong.


----------



## lambertpix (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice job.  I like the article a lot -- a little bit of narrative helps the story quite a bit.


----------



## v4forlife (Apr 1, 2014)

I must say, I really like that. A few missed shots, or ones that I don't think work so well, or are just the average shot, but most are good docu type shots that, as opposed to just being pictures of cars, they help tell the piece, add to the narrative.


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 1, 2014)

You take some amazing shots eh, good work mate.


----------



## midgeman (Apr 3, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> Nice job. I like the article a lot -- a little bit of narrative helps the story quite a bit.



Thank you for reading. Glad you enjoyed it. 



v4forlife said:


> I must say, I really like that. A few missed shots, or ones that I don't think work so well, or are just the average shot, but most are good docu type shots that, as opposed to just being pictures of cars, they help tell the piece, add to the narrative.



Thank you. I agree there are those that are average for the sake of the story and some that are barely off in focus. I included them in the article anyway with the assumption the average reader won't ever notice. 



CdTSnap said:


> You take some amazing shots eh, good work mate.



Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## DPHS (Apr 4, 2014)

the last one you posted is my favourite goo job


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 4, 2014)

That's a great series and a very cool write-up!  That guy stuck a busa motor in a car?? I've ridden on a busa. ONCE. Scared the everliving crap out of me.


----------



## 3Js (Apr 4, 2014)

I didn't read the article. This is a photo forum and the photos should speak for themselves.

The first 2 are misses for me. They don't show any action, the cars are totally static, not very good for racing cars.

The third is great. Not so much technically but I relate to it and I believe, so would any fan of racing.

The fourth, and last, is your best in this series, IMHO. It shows action and is so easily readable, what else is there to say?


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 4, 2014)

3Js said:


> I didn't read the article. This is a photo forum and the photos should speak for themselves.
> 
> The first 2 are misses for me. They don't show any action, the cars are totally static, not very good for racing cars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 4, 2014)

Great shots! The 4th of the mazda blasting away is definitely my favorite


----------



## midgeman (Apr 4, 2014)

DPHS said:


> the last one you posted is my favourite goo job



Thank you. 




BrickHouse said:


> That's a great series and a very cool write-up! That guy stuck a busa motor in a car?? I've ridden on a busa. ONCE. Scared the everliving crap out of me.



I'm glad you enjoyed it. I think it is actually like a production kit car. It's called a "Westfield Megabusa", 180HP busa engine, 6-speed sequential trans and less than 1,000lbs. 




3Js said:


> I didn't read the article. This is a photo forum and the photos should speak for themselves.
> 
> The first 2 are misses for me. They don't show any action, the cars are totally static, not very good for racing cars.
> 
> ...



I understand this is a photo forum. That's why I posted... photos... which are standalone from the article. The article link is for those who wish to read it...

I agree the second doesn't show motion like a pan and it is one that some will like and others won't, personal preference type of thing. The first, though, the car is showing body roll, the driver is leaning into the corner and there are leaves fluttering in the wash of the car. Is there a way you would suggest to show more motion without a pan for this example?

Would you like to expand on what is technically not correct on the 3rd image? I have since corrected WB. I am glad you believe it. 

Thank you for the comments. What else is there to say? You tell me...




Msteelio91 said:


> Great shots! The 4th of the mazda blasting away is definitely my favorite



Thank you.


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Apr 15, 2014)

That third shot... Wow. Bright yellow, tack sharp 914 against the comparatively drab, motion blurred surroundings. Killer!


----------



## bribrius (Apr 15, 2014)

i actually think these are all pretty good. yeah, some don't show motion they stop the action and are static shots, but looking at car photos in magazines over the years not all are panned photos and not all show movement in the frame. The photos posted seem a blend of various methods of capture and i believe also shows the o.p. has some knowledge in capturing movement by their ability to utilize different methods. while not all photos live up to somes standards, they show the o.p does have a overall depth of how to photograph his chosen subjects. Any further input should be to build upon that knowledge not dismiss it based on personal beliefs, as i have seen all these methods and types of shots used in automobile photography . while 1,2 are not probably the preferable method for many. They are still common and viable for the purpose. 3 is the best. imo. 4 a close second. what saves 1 is the car lean and leaves.
And if you are still reading this please understand i am completely full of ****
one and two surely could use a dutch angle, or tilt. For added effect.


----------



## Civchic (Apr 17, 2014)

I like the fourth a lot.

And I like the article, since this is posted in the "Articles of Interest" section of a photo forum, it's quite appropriate.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 17, 2014)

midgeman said:


> A couple weekends ago I covered the Chasing the Dragon Hillclimb event held in the North Carolina Appalachians. Sanctioned by the SCCA, it takes place on a 2.2 mile, 1,200 ft climb up a public (temporarily closed) mountain road. C&C always welcome. You can read my wrap-up article here: Chasing the Dragon Hillclimb VI - AForwardMotion
> 
> It was also my first time shooting on a borrowed 5d body... ugh, the want is strong.



I loveeeeeee second gen rx7's. Such a beautiful thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midgeman (Apr 18, 2014)

Civchic said:


> I like the fourth a lot.
> 
> And I like the article, since this is posted in the "Articles of Interest" section of a photo forum, it's quite appropriate.



Thank you... to be fair, it was moved here by a moderator. 






			
				mach0 said:
			
		

> I loveeeeeee second gen rx7's. Such a beautiful thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



As do I when done right. That blistered fenders set that thing off... easily the best car in attendance.


----------

